# Got flashed while driving my tt.. help?



## JamesC827 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all... I know maybe this dose not qualify as a tt relate question.. but I hope my fellow tt driver can help out..

Got my new glacier white tt back in April, since then enjoying driving this little car.

Last night at around 11pm (Sunday night) was driving from Canary Wharf back to Central London, while passing through the Limehouse link tunnel... was chatting with my friend and there was no cars in the tunnel. The speed limit change to from 40 to 30 once entre the tunnel.. missed the speed limit sign and was driving around 40-45. got flashed.. no one to blame but myself. I am expecting to get 3 points and a fine.

So my question is, although I have a foreign license for about 3 years, but I have only had my British license for around 1 year, which mean I have got only 6 points in hand, and if I got another 3 points... my license will be revoke. How easy you guys get caught by camera around London? Should I really avoid driving until I hit the 2 years mark? (but that's another 10 months)...

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

It happens, I got done just 2 two years ago when a 60 dropped to 50 for a short section and I just missed it.

You may be lucky and get a speed awareness course. Dead boring and a waste of half a day, but possibly better than 3 points.

If not, smug answer, keep below limits and you'll be fine..


----------



## JamesC827 (Mar 14, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> It happens, I got done just 2 two years ago when a 60 dropped to 50 for a short section and I just missed it.
> 
> You may be lucky and get a speed awareness course. Dead boring and a waste of half a day, but possibly better than 3 points.
> 
> If not, smug answer, keep below limits and you'll be fine..


Thanks for answering... I will drive 30 on a 40 road in the future....lol


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Makes the traffic sign recognition option good value ;-)
Also rigorous use of the Cruise Control and Speed limit control (part of the Cruise Control kit) in built up areas should help


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

Honestly I think it's very hard to miss a speed camera these days. They are so well signposted and bright orange, normally with the speed limit marked nearby. Limehouse link tunnel is one of the very few exceptions given that they are on the roof of the tunnel.

You should be fine driving normally for the next 10 months (but might not get the speed awareness option for these points if you were doing 40+).


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I think +10%+9mph is the limit for a speed awareness course, so 42mph in a 30mph zone.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

jryoung said:


> Makes the traffic sign recognition option good value ;-)


Unlikely to work round here, half the signs are overgrown!


----------



## JamesC827 (Mar 14, 2016)

Mk3ultra said:


> Honestly I think it's very hard to miss a speed camera these days. They are so well signposted and bright orange, normally with the speed limit marked nearby. Limehouse link tunnel is one of the very few exceptions given that they are on the roof of the tunnel.
> 
> You should be fine driving normally for the next 10 months (but might not get the speed awareness option for these points if you were doing 40+).


Yes normally I never break the speed limit even there is no camera in place, just the road of that tunnel is so nice, dual carriage way, no pedestrian, wide lane.... expecting like 40 or above for limit. and of course there was no traffic at the time didn't help... I will be so nervous on road next time..


----------



## JamesC827 (Mar 14, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> I think +10%+9mph is the limit for a speed awareness course, so 42mph in a 30mph zone.


fingers cross for they will offer me that course.. . if that is my first endorsement, will that encourage them to offer me the course?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

JamesC827 said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > I think +10%+9mph is the limit for a speed awareness course, so 42mph in a 30mph zone.
> ...


Could go either way, they could see you driving for a year and want to make you feel the consequence of actions and so give you points.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As long as no other speed awareness course within 3 years, 46 to 53 in a 40 should be a speed awareness course.
Hoggy.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Has anyone got caught on any of the major motorways or duel carriageways like M1 or A1?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

JamesC827 said:


> fingers cross for they will offer me that course.. . if that is my first endorsement, will that encourage them to offer me the course?


The only things they take into account are whether you were below the threshold (42mph in a 30 limit) and whether you have done a course in the last 3 years.

If you were doing 40-45 indicated then that could be anywhere between 37 and 43 actual speed (depending on the speedo over-read) so you might be within the threshold. You'll just have to wait 14 days, assuming you're the registered keeper, to find out.



JamesC827 said:


> Yes normally I never break the speed limit even there is no camera in place


Then just carry on driving like that for the next 10 months if you get 3 points... :wink:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

sherry13 said:


> Has anyone got caught on any of the major motorways or duel carriageways like M1 or A1?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A guy I know lives in Bedford who at that time (last year) worked just outside Watford, so the main part of his journey was through the variable limit section of the M1 between J13 and J6. He warned me about the severity of the limits set when the variable signs were on after he lost his licence going to work! Clean licence when he left home, 12 points when he arrived at work.

I use the same section of road maybe once or twice a month and stick closely to those signs when they're on. They make it tricky though, as the there's no consistency. The signs can go 60, 40, 50, 40, etc almost as if there's a guy switching individual blocks up and down to catch you out. It's dangerous. Whilst you focus on the ever changing gantry lights, you're not paying attention to the traffic. There's a multiple shunt in that section most days.

VT


----------

